# Kestrel



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

While taking images of the local Herons last January (see wild heron thread), this Kestrel landed very much in my face.
The bird took off pretty sharpish, so I was lucky to actually get a shot. As with the Heron shot this one is also handheld.
Hope you guys like it.










Canon EOS 1DMKIII + Canon EF 500mm f/4 L IS - 1/800 sec - f/4 - ISO 800


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I like it.

I expected to see a different kind of kestral though if I'm honest.....


Is it the rotary or the random orbital? I can't tell from the pic!


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice shot. That could just be your reflection in the eye:thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice shot well taken


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Blimey, spot on :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thank you guys.
Although pin sharp ( a rare occurrence with he MKIII if you are to listen to the gloom and doom crowd) the shot has no artistic value. It is just a quick grab shot that I thought I share with you guys.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

No artistic value??? The bird is beautiful, technically first class and I for one would be pleased to have it on my wall and even more pleased to have taken it. Fantastic picture:thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Oh the bird is awesome .. but he flew away pretty fast (as soon I lifted the monster lens).. giving me no time to compose, so the claws and tail are missing. That's why it has no artistic value.


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Oh the bird is awesome .. but he flew away pretty fast (as soon I lifted the monster lens).. giving me no time to compose, so the claws and tail are missing. That's why it has no artistic value.


If that was a 500mm prime, you would have needed to step back a fair distance to compose a better photograph. As it is, you managed to capture something which would have been lost.

Its pin sharp and very nicely captured :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good technical shot, my only comment would be that for me the crop is too tight, would have liked to have seen ever so slightly more of its surroundings, especially as the eye (main focal point?) is in the far corner.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Brazo.
Thank you for the kind comments.
The image is nearly full frame (chopped a bit off the top to fit as a wallpaper on my 1920 X 1200 screen and resized to 1024 for web display).
It is a heavy old lens mate so you need to put a bit of effort when lifting it. I over shot the claws a bit, the tail could not be helped as the bird was really that close.
I do have images of a different Kestrel in my site, but the background is nowhere near as nice... I was gutted when the bird flew off, as I was getting ready to move back a little so that I could fit the whole bird in the frame... Still, there is always next time.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

WoW that is a great photo :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I like it, Very nice shot.

I can understand where you are coming from on trying to shoot these. I have tried many times and failed.

I missed out on one (in flight, carrying it's prey) but it makes me keep going back in the hope that I will get it.


Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's not always nescessary to get everything in to have a fantastic picture IMO though. Did you do any work to the background as the colour seems to compliment it nicely?


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice.:thumb:


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Just me who expected to see this then?


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I think just lifting the 500mm to the shot was a success!
At least with the Mkiii you can hit it with a super fast fps as it takes flight :thumb:


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

With a camera like that I'd expect a good clean image but that is fantastic...as been said already the crop looks a little tight to me, but saying that I'd also go a little tighter on the head.

Awesome shot.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

top pic!

would love to own the 500mm, very jealous


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thank you guys.:thumb:
The bird was really that close, the image is only cropped at the top (to fit as a wallpaper in my desktop with my screen resolution)and resized for web.

I could have fired several shots with the MKIII, but I was backing up to fit the bird in the frame when it flew away. Gutted I didn't get him, as the background was lovely. But, Like I said, there is always next time.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Top capture:thumb: Stunning IQ at that length and wide open.


----------

